# Jordan B. Peterson.



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2019)

On being offensive.

She just  _had _to bring Donald Trump into it.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2019)

It was capitalized but she didn't mean tramp aka the potus.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2019)

Penelope said:


> It was capitalized but she didn't mean tramp aka the potus.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 28, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > It was capitalized but she didn't mean tramp aka the potus.



Oh you mean at the bitter end. I was talking at the beginning. I didn't listen to the bitter end, sorry, but since she is right, what can I say.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 28, 2019)

Ironically enough, Jordan IS for censorship. . . .


*Jordan Peterson: The deepfake artists must be stopped before we no longer know what's real*
*I can tell you from personal experience how disturbing it is to discover a website devoted to making fake audio clips of you — for comic or malevolent purposes*
*Jordan Peterson: The deepfake artists must be stopped before we no longer know what’s real*

**


----------



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You could say: IMO.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Ironically enough, Jordan IS for censorship. . . .
> 
> 
> *Jordan Peterson: The deepfake artists must be stopped before we no longer know what's real*
> ...



Isn't faking tantamount to lying?


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 28, 2019)

Mindful said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically enough, Jordan IS for censorship. . . .
> ...



. . . and ?


----------



## Mindful (Aug 28, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



That's not what he arguing about with Cathy Newman.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 1, 2019)




----------

